# Need Advise



## april rain (Jul 14, 2011)

I am debating if I should leave my husband. I dont want to jump the gun but after 5 years being married and 2 years before that he isnt the person I thought he was. He is not abusive in a physical way but sometimes emotionally he is, although I dont think he realizes how he comes acrossed. We have tried to talk things out. I have pointed out the things that are hurtful and he has pointed out the things that he didnt like about me. I have worked hard to correct the things that he asked me too. Not that I am perfect but I have tried. He has not. We have 2 beautiful children, that I dont want to hurt in this process. We have had some really rough times between family members being hospitalized, death in the family, miscarriage and my son has had some serious health issues that have lead to hospitalization. During all of these my husband has left my side and told me to just deal with it. He was unsupportive through the pregnancy of my son to the point that when I went into preterm labor he told me to quit with my **** or he was going to leave. It cut like a knife, and I tried to deal with the remainder of the pregnancy w/o going to the hospital until it got to the point that I ended up in the hospital and needing a shot, meds to control the contractions and partial bedrest. All of which he still thinks was stupid, I was fine and so was baby. When my son was born we were hospitalized at 6 months because of failure to thrive, husband once again unsupportive faught with dr about hospitalization to the point the dr. threatened to call CPS. I plead with my husband and finally he agreed to allow our son to be seen. After a week we came to the conclusion that my son is allergic to Milk and Soy protiens. My miscarriage was another time he left me on my own because he didnt believe the drs when they said there was no heartbeat. I walked around with a dead baby in me for 8 weeks until I was so sick something had to be done. My daughter is the apple of his eye and she can do no wrong, but she is picking up his disrespect for me. She is only 4 and when he is home she refuses to listen to anything I say going as far as to tell me to shut up to which my husband laughs. I dont want to hurt my kids by leaving but I dont know if these are things I can forget or correct. I have tried very hard to make life easy for us but my efforts dont seem to do any good. When do you say enough and start over? How do I tell my kids, my family, and him that I just cant give anymore?


----------



## dojo (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, a SERIOUS talk needs to be had. I would expect my man to be SUPPORTIVE of what i do and also educate our kids to respect the both of us. This is not a normal behavior and he should know better. Right now from what I see you're still in this for the kids. He should know it's time to change. If not, you should be entitled to a better life.


----------

